# Vintage Smiths Watch



## Smarteee (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello Ladies & Gentleman,

I'm new to the forum and searching for some advice/information on a watch that I acquired a few years ago, which had subsequently been lost during a move abroad. I recently 'rediscovered' it while sorting through some old boxes in the attic.

Originally a native of Suffolk, UK. I moved to Australia over a decade ago. I found this old Smiths watch that I'd bought from an antiques fair somewhere around Bletchley/Milton Keynes, Bucks. approx 25 years ago. It was festering in a box full of old paperwork in our loft that was well overdue a trip to the local landfill. I seem to remember paying around £10 for it (A$17).

It's in reasonably good condition, runs well and keeps quite good time, though I expect it could do with a thorough service. I'd like to put a new band on it and wear it to work (office).

Other than 'Waterproof' & 'Anti-Magnetic' engraved on the back, there are no other markings other than the face - 'Smiths Deluxe', '15 Jewels' & 'Made in England'. It has a recessed seconds hand dial in the lower section of the face marked at 15, 30, 45 & 60 seconds. A 16mm Black leather watch band and Arabic numerals.

I will post some photos once I work out how to do it.

I'd greatfully appreciate any information about it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smarteee (Dec 2, 2016)

Apologies, but I can't seem to edit my original post. However, here are the photos...


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

Lovely watch and looks to be in great condition - certainly worth more than a tenner :biggrin:

I think it's what's known as an 'Everest' pattern A404 - not to be confused with the later 'Smiths Everest' model (Everest pattern as it's the most similar to the watch that Sir Edmund Hillary took on his trip) - there are a few similar models, but I think the screw-on back indicates it's the A404.

If you look here, there's an almost identical one posted:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/82480-a-cavalcade-of-smiths/&do=embed

It may sound as if I know what I'm talking about, but only because I recently bought a similar model so did quite a bit of digging - mine turned out to be the less desirable A224 version (though was only £20 so still a bargain!)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice looking Smiths in very nice condition and well worth a tenner , and worth having a service done on it imo :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum by the way from another Suffolk resident :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful watch with nice aging. As others have said, well worth getting serviced. :yes: It'll be a lot more than you paid for it, but well worth it.


----------



## Smarteee (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you for the replies everyone. It's clear I need to find a reputable watch repairer in Sydney so I can have this watched serviced. I'll need to choose a suitable leather band for it.

Would anyone have an idea of the approximate date of manufacture?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*I would be thinking mid-late fifties IMO.*


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

If the lug size is 16 mm it's a Smith's cased A404 from the latter part of the 50s or early 60s. If the lug size is 18 mm then it is a Dennison cased A404 from the early 50s. Personally, I think it is the former as that model had the 'waterproof' & 'anti-magnetic' stamping on the rear.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Lovely vintage watch. Perfect balance of good condition and consistent ageing.

I was quite interested in Smiths for a while. They seemed to be the last of a dying breed of English watchmakers, although I don't really know how good their watches were compared to their contemporaries.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Calatrava nice


----------

